# Any Benefit?



## NeoN_TraffiC (Dec 3, 2010)

I was told when i have pregnant or nursing does that i should feed them kitten biscuits.

I have been doing this and they love them! But i was wondering, is there actually a benefit from them having them?

Thanks.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Probably the additional protein and calcium to help build better babies, and to maintain the health of the doe, and also the vitamins.


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC (Dec 3, 2010)

Ahh i see, thank you, i just wasnt sure


----------

